# Reliquary?



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a question...

If a reliquary is a box that holds the bones and other relics of saints or holy people, what is the correct term for a box that holds the bones (etc) of a non-saint or non-holy person such as a commoner?

This is a smallish box needed for what remains of a character (which is not much), but is not a coffin.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 10, 2017)

An Ossuary would be my guess... It is often a building of some sorts but can be smaller...


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 10, 2017)

Sarcophagus? Those can be small (e.g., for children)


----------



## SerpentSun (Jan 10, 2017)

Or maybe just an urn? I know urns are usually for ashes, but a lot of the ashes from cremation are actually bone chunks and powder. Or at least my brother's ashes are.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,

Ossuaries are often used to contain the bones of multiple people. I sense you want a container for the remains of a single person, but something smaller than a coffin. I'd agree with Serpentsun that an urn would be perfect if the remains have been cremated. Alternatively you can make up a term such as "sacred chest" etc.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

